#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Московский Буддийский Центр Ламы Цонкапы.

## Дина Скатова

http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/2
Вроде такой темы не нашла. Так как, загоревшись желанием учить Тибетский, нашла именно этот центр, узнала о нем)
Если кто знает также об этом центре, бывает там, пишите))))

----------


## Же Ка

Добавлю, что это, видимо, пока единственный буддийский центр в Москве, где к тому же проводятся занятия по тибетской йоге. По крайней мере, другие центры здесь, где можно заниматься этой йогой, мне не известны, а жаль... очень полезная практика, не заслуженно забытая многими практикующими буддистами (но это уже другая тема для разговоров). В любом случае, гелугпинцы в этом центре молодцы, есть чему поучиться =)

----------

Joy (09.10.2013), Yur (03.07.2013), Дина Скатова (31.07.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Добавлю, что это, видимо, пока единственный буддийский центр в Москве, где к тому же проводятся занятия по тибетской йоге. По крайней мере, другие центры здесь, где можно заниматься этой йогой, мне не известны, а жаль... очень полезная практика, не заслуженно забытая многими практикующими буддистами (но это уже другая тема для разговоров). В любом случае, гелугпинцы в этом центре молодцы, есть чему поучиться =)


А что за "тибетская йога" такая? Откуда исходит? Из какой линии передачи? Довольно расплывчатое понятие. 
 Мне только известно про трулкхоры, которым обучают специально для выполнения определенных практик в стадии завершения Ануттарайога-тантр.
 Ну и известна Янтра-йога (_Ньида Кхачжор_ "Союз солнца и луны", исходящая от  переводчика Вайрочаны, ученика Гуру Падмасамбхавы. На Западе в 70-е годы прошлого века  Янтра-йоге начал учить Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. В московской Дзогчен-Общине регулярно проводятся занятия и курсы по Янтра-йоге. 

http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/yantra-yoga/
http://www.yantrayoga.org/

----------

Же Ка (31.07.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

Аким Иваныч, об этом Вы можете узнать сами непосредственно у организаторов (см. здесь http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/154), там всё написано и даже показано =)

За полезную и конкретную информацию по Янтра-йоге спасибо!

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Аким Иваныч, об этом Вы можете узнать сами непосредственно у организаторов (см. здесь http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/154), там всё написано и даже показано =)


Теперь понятно. Просто я пару лет не заходил на сайт центра Ламы Цонкапы, так как раньше там всегда были вирусы, мой установленный антивирус всегда реагировал. Сейчас рискнул, зашел, вирусов вроде нет.  :Smilie:   Даже книжку по йоге просмотрел.

----------


## Дина Скатова

Ура!!!Завтра иду туда учить Тибетский)

----------


## Jamtso

> А что за "тибетская йога" такая? Откуда исходит? Из какой линии передачи?


Это "йога", собранная с миру по нитке. Один любитель Таши ДЖамцо собрал этот комплекс упражнений для своих личных нужд. Упражнения полезны для здоровья, но не представляют собой пути к Просветлению, как Янтра-Йога

----------

куру хунг (02.08.2010), Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Это "йога", собранная с миру по нитке. Один любитель Таши ДЖамцо собрал этот комплекс упражнений для своих личных нужд. Упражнения полезны для здоровья, но не представляют собой пути к Просветлению, как Янтра-Йога


Разве?
Когда тело здорово, как то лучше медитировать: ничего не колет-не щиплет и не свербит.... :Big Grin: , тем более тело = всего лишь, отображение состояния ума..., ум кривой - тело кривое... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Же Ка (03.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Это "йога", собранная с миру по нитке. Один любитель...


С миру по-нитке, говорите... ну да, всё верно - голому рубашка, по-моему так оно и есть... и как раз то, что надо в  99.(9999999999999)% случаев! 
Можно, наверное, удовлетворить неуёмное желание неофита и постараться ввертеть того в скафандр последней модели "Mahasiddhas Pro" от Дольче Майтреи и закинуть всю эту... гремучую смесь куда подальше в открытый космос... прям вот так, как оно всё сейчас есть, со всеми его тараканами в придачу... Но думаю, что бодхичиттой это трудно будет назвать (...хотя=), скорее...  БОДХИЧИТТЭБЛ! =)

----------

Дина Скатова (03.08.2010)

----------


## Дина Скатова

На лингвистическом форуме закрыли тему о курсах Тибетского в этом Центре. так как информация есть в данной теме. Поэтому придется написать сюда. Чувствую себя ОЧЕНЬ виноватой...Дело в том, что на эти курсы начинающие могут придти в любое время, нет фиксированного набора групп...И поэтому преподаватель в таких случаях делит два часа занятия пополам, между теми, кто только алфавит изучает, и теми, кто его уже изучил..И я постоянно из-за этого ворчу и бормочу..Говорила, что надо бы организовать хоть  фиксированный набор, например, два раза в год..Но сейчас я с ужасом думаю, НАСКОЛЬКО я эгоистична в этом...Преподаватель и так делает все возможное, чтобы обучать тибетскому как можно большее количество желающих, чтобы дать им возможность.....Куда торопиться, особенно мне, которая и читает-то еще через пень-колоду..А еще на обратном пути сегодня высказала эти мысли начинающему ..Который первый раз пришел..Стыдно просто безмерно..Пишу, потому что этот человек, может, найдет это сообщение и примет мои извинения.

----------

Svarog (22.11.2010), Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Chodron

> Ура!!!Завтра иду туда учить Тибетский)


Дина, ну как успехи в изучении тибетского? как Вам нравится Центр? Просто я тоже планирую начать обучение и пока не могу понять, где :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дина, ну как успехи в изучении тибетского? как Вам нравится Центр? Просто я тоже планирую начать обучение и пока не могу понять, где


В принципе можно подобное попытаться организовать в онлайн режиме. Только и в нормальном режиме надо обучаться гораздо больше, чем дают в центрах. А в онлайн-режиме не ясно и как отслеживать результаты. Один из тех кто написал сюда - уже пытался обучаться, да вот задания не выполнял и в обычном режиме  :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

Chodron.
Группа, начинающих изучать тибетский язык , приходит в центр по понедельникам. Начало в 19-00. Занятие длится 2 часа. Время пролетает незаметно, настолько интересно проводит занятия Дава Церинг. Приходите.

----------

Chodron (11.08.2011), Svarog (12.07.2011)

----------


## Yur

> Это "йога", собранная с миру по нитке. Один любитель Таши ДЖамцо собрал этот комплекс упражнений для своих личных нужд. Упражнения полезны для здоровья, но не представляют собой пути к Просветлению, как Янтра-Йога


   Правильное написание Таши Гьяцо . И он не любитель , он профессионал в этом и многих других делах . Он ведёт обучение так же и буддийской философии , буддийской логике . А это и есть Путь к Просветлению . http://arya.narod.ru/Lama_Tashi_Gyamtso.htm

----------

Galina (04.07.2013)

----------


## Galina

http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/154

----------

Yur (04.07.2013)

----------


## Иришка_Л

*Занятия по теории и практике буддизма*

Начиная с 1 сентября 2013 года в московском буддийском Центре Ламы Цонкапы возобновляются регулярные занятия по Ламриму и практике однонаправленной концентрации (шаматхе), а также видеопросмотры и обсуждения буддийского учения.

Расписание занятий:
По средам
с 19:00 до 21:00 будут проходить занятия по по практике однонаправленной концентрации (шаматхе).
По воскресеньям
с 11:00 до 13:00 будут проходить будут проходить видеопросмотры учений Досточтимого геше Джампа Тинлея на всероссийском ретрите по Ламриму на Байкале - 2013.
с 14:00 до 16:00 занятия по Ламриму (последовательно по всем темам Ламрима).
Занятия бесплатны и предназначены для всех желающих.

----------

Joy (09.10.2013), Эделизи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Иришка_Л

*С 1го по 4е ноября в Подмосковье состоится ретрит по практике Лоджонг.* Подробности здесь: http://www.geshe.ru/node/4004

Тем кто желают  платить меньше за проживание, будет интересна следующая информация:
Мы поискали другие гостиницы в окрестностях и возможности по размещению и нашли гостиницу в Звенигороде при Саввино-Сторожевский монастыре (http://www.savvastor.ru/pages/9.html). В этой гостинице есть койко-места  -  300 руб/6ти местный номер, 700 руб/койко-место в 4х местном номере, 2500 руб/двухместный номер. Все койко-места без питания, телевизора и курить внутри нельзя. В номере есть постельное белье, полотенце, чашечки и чайник. Номера разделяются по половому признаку на мужские и женские. Кафе на территории работает с 9 до 18.

Мы (Ирина и Кирилл) забронировали 4места в 6ти местном мужском номере и полностью один женский 4х местный номер. Поясняю, забронировали только 4 места в 6ти местном номере, так как с 3 по 4 ноября уже кто-то останавливается в этом номере. В монастыре только один 6ти местный номер.

Мы будем на машине и готовы возить на лекции дополнительно 2-3 человека. Остальные люди могут добираться на автобусе №452,25 или маршрутке №22 (8 остановок, 7 мин, http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVbjIS0R) до пансионата Ершово.

Что касается, питания, то я звонила в пансионат Ершово (8-495-597-50-20) и уточнила, да и на сайте пансионата указан (http://www.ershovo.ru/?Page=stolovaya) порядок питания. Единственное, просили заранее позвонить и забронировать питание.

Итого получается, что есть возможность значительно дешевле как минимум 3м мужчинам и 3 женщинам разместиться и тем самым больше шансов попасть на ретрит.

Жду от Вас информацию (ФИО, телефон) по 6м желающим попасть на ретрит.

С уважением,
Ирина
8-910-475-54-11

----------

Joy (09.10.2013), Алексей Белый (09.10.2013)

----------


## Дина Скатова

Дорогие друзья))
В Центре Ламы Цонкапы возобновляются занятия Тибетским языком!
Адрес - ул. Мытная, д. 23, корп. 1. Телефон и другая инфо - по ссылке
http://buddha.ru/content/
Текущее расписание занятий:


пятница - 19:00 - 21:00 (занятия для начинающих)
суббота - 18:00 - 20:00 (продолжающая группа - для тех, кто знает алфавит)
воскресенье - 18:00 - 20:00 (продвинутая группа - для тех, кто умеет читать и составлять простейшие предложения)
Стоимость одного занятия (2 астрономических часа) - 200 руб

----------

Алексей Белый (14.10.2013)

----------

